# Secret Pipe Santa 2012 Sign Ups



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello boys and girls, the air is getting crisper, and my reindeer are starting to get antsy, so that must mean it's time again for our annual Secret Pipe Santa Exchange. This has been a fantastic tradition in the pipe forum, and with the addition of so many new pipers, I have no doubt that this year's will be great too. 


If you're new to the SPS, here's how it works:

Rules and Regulations:
1. You need to be a member for 1 month, have over 30 posts, have at least one positive Trader rating, and no negative Trader Feedback, and already be an active member of the pipe forum (if you post in pipe topics about pipes, then you are).
2. For this year we’ll have minimum $25 up to approx. $50 in value.
3. If you meet the requirements, join up in this thread and send a PM with your current mailing address to Secret Pipe Santa
4. Names will be drawn from a hat and once the drawing of names is complete, you'll get a PM telling you who your “SPS kid” is, their address, and the login password for Secret Pipe Santa. No special requests for who you want as your “kid”.
5. Have fun with it! Login to SPS, find your kid and make a topic dedicated to that person, calling them out, teasing them, leaving hints, etc.
6. Sign-ups end on Wednesday, Nov 21st. (The day before Thanksgiving in the US)
7. Posting a Wish List is highly encouraged. If you don’t ask for anything semi-specific, and you’re not happy with your gifts, that‘s your “bad“. Also encourage Secret Pipe Santa’s to do some research on what your "kid" like to smoke.
8. You can send tobacco tins, bulk blends, accessories, etc. (NO no-name bulk baggie blends unless specifically asked for by your kid in their wish list. Bulk blends by named blenders are cool...McClellands, Samuel Gawith, PW&W, Lane, etc). If you send an estate pipe, clean it to “ready to smoke” condition prior to shipping.
9. Photos of Gifts. Find a way to post them so everyone can see your gifts and let your SPS know that they’ve arrived in tact - share your joy, we all get a kick out of seeing what everyone got.
10. DC #s, whether from you or from a vendor shipping directly to your kid, please get one and post it in the topic you dedicate to your kid.
11. All packages should be shipped prior to Sat. Dec. 15th, so rule #12 can be met. If your kid is from overseas, adjust accordingly.
12. NO ONE SHOULD OPEN THEIR BOXES UNTIL CHRISTMAS EVE OR CHRISTMAS DAY (or whatever day your religion/family celebrates opening gifts).
13. This is voluntary to join, but once it has begun, you have an obligation to your fellow members to make good on your end of the deal in a timely manner. It is up to the Mod team to determine what happens to someone that is a bad trader here.
Special Note: I’ll attempt to pair up members from the same countries so we don’t have to worry about customs and all that stuff, however if that is unavoidable, I will send out PMs before pairing you up with someone overseas. 

Have Fun!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I'll sign up this year, PM on the way.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Didn't qualify last year, nor did I know what a pipe was. I'm in...love reindeer games! Addy on the way Santa, thanks!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm definitely in. PM sent


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, yes and yes.

I'm in!

Are we doing wishlists in here? I have nothing specific in mind, but I am not a fan of aromatics or highly flavored blends. That said, I freakin' love Lakeland. VA, VAPER, Latakia, Orientals - that stuff is all cool!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX

Any suggestions on shopping malls?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in. Pm coming.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

IN!

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume 
Commander Quan


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I am in, PM coming!

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume 
Commander Quan
Houncer


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm in, PM Sent!!

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer 
Hannibal


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I want in, please!

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer 
Hannibal
El Wedo del Milagro


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

PM sent, I'm in...muhahaha...I mean HO HO HO!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

PM sent.

Still new to the pipe thing so I really don't know what I like/don't like.

So far H&H hasn't had anything I didn't like.
Not a big fan of high nicotine content...although there have been a couple I liked for the flavor.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I am so in PM is incomming!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, Yes, Yes!!!

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer 
Hannibal
El Wedo del Milagro
Bigdaddychester
Chris0673
X6ftundX
DanR


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Well, I guess you guys got me.... I'm in.
*
As for a wishlist: *
I know nothing about GL Pease, and I'd like to.

Smokes I've loved: McClelland's 2012 Christmas Cheer, Dunhill My Mixture 965, MacBaren Plumcake, C&D Pirate Kake, H&H Anni Kake, Frog Morton, Frog Morton Across the Pond.


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

I want to be in, but 90% of my stock is from sampler trades, so I don't think I can provide much of a bomb.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

You can place an order from a vendor and have it shipped to your kid if you want..


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Me too Santa, as last year happy to have a US or non US kid. Should no one want to play the OS shipping game still give me a kid so I may wreck twice the Christmas fury upon his or her letterbox. As for wish lists people you can post them up when your SPS starts a thread calling you out.

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer 
Hannibal
El Wedo del Milagro
Bigdaddychester
Chris0673
X6ftundX
DanR
Andrewdk


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

After each participant is assigned a kid everyone will get the password the Secret Pipe Santa and be able to log in and make a thread dedicated to that kid. That will be the best place to post a wishlist. 


Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer
Hannibal
El Wedo del Milagro
Bigdaddychester
Chris0673
X6ftundX
DanR
jobes2007
Andrewdk Andrew, please send me your mailing info.


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer
Hannibal
El Wedo del Milagro
Bigdaddychester
Chris0673
X6ftundX
DanR
jobes2007
Andrewdk 
Fraze - Ok, Quan talked me into it.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Derrick's devious like that.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

In. PM Sent. Can't wait for December!
(Thanks, again, to all those behind the scenes who organize this each year!)


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Why the hell not, I've been in every other pipe related activity lately so what's one more? 

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer
Hannibal
El Wedo del Milagro
Bigdaddychester
Chris0673
X6ftundX
DanR
jobes2007
Andrewdk 
Fraze 
Deuce da Masta


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

2 Weeks left to sign up, and just encase you're not sure what this is all about, here's last year's picture thread 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/303415-secret-pipe-santa-picture-thread.html


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I'll play! 

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer
Hannibal
El Wedo del Milagro
Bigdaddychester
Chris0673
X6ftundX
DanR
jobes2007
Andrewdk
Fraze
Deuce da Masta 
MontyTheMooch


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

I would like to get in on this looks like only thing I am missing is trader feedback and my noob pipe sample tin will ship Thursday the 15th so I should be able to make it by the dead line.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey DanR where are the new Elves this year???? Can't have a SPS without Eleves :evil:

Also SPS I don't mind taking a noob, even if he doesn't have trader feedback. It's the giving that I really care about... It's Christmas! I will take the chance...


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Longer ash said:


> I would like to get in on this looks like only thing I am missing is trader feedback and my noob pipe sample tin will ship Thursday the 15th so I should be able to make it by the dead line.


As long as feedback is posted by the cutoff you'll be fine.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> Hey DanR where are the new Elves this year???? Can't have a SPS without Eleves :evil:
> 
> Also SPS I don't mind taking a noob, even if he doesn't have trader feedback. It's the giving that I really care about... It's Christmas! I will take the chance...


ound: Absolutely, we need some elves! Last year, it wasn't me, it was my SPS that was the ringleader. We need PinkFloydFan back! He's been on hiatus taking care of some other issues, I think?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm in....PM Sent!!!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in. missed last year. PM sent


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer
Hannibal
El Wedo del Milagro
Bigdaddychester
Chris0673
X6ftundX
DanR
jobes2007
Andrewdk
Fraze
Deuce da Masta 
MontyTheMooch
Alpedhuez55
laloin


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer
Hannibal
El Wedo del Milagro
Bigdaddychester
Chris0673
X6ftundX
DanR
jobes2007
Andrewdk
Fraze
Deuce da Masta 
MontyTheMooch
Alpedhuez55
laloin
BigSarge

I'll play as long as I'm allowed. New to the pipe side but well known in the cigar forums.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> I'll play as long as I'm allowed. New to the pipe side but well known in the cigar forums.


You're kidding with this, right? You might think you're safe on this side, but everybody knows you Pete! You'll make an excellent SPS!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Is it wrong that I'm really, really excited about this?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

szyzk said:


> Is it wrong that I'm really, really excited about this?


No....... We all are like kids when it comes to new pipes and Baccy.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

First year smoking a pipe! Count me in!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking like a really good group this year can't wait.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer
Hannibal
El Wedo del Milagro
Bigdaddychester
Chris0673
X6ftundX
DanR
jobes2007
Andrewdk
Fraze
Deuce da Masta
MontyTheMooch
Alpedhuez55
laloin
BigSarge
Machurtado

Very nice list forming indeed!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in...

Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer
Hannibal
El Wedo del Milagro
Bigdaddychester
Chris0673
X6ftundX
DanR
jobes2007
Andrewdk
Fraze
Deuce da Masta
MontyTheMooch
Alpedhuez55
laloin
BigSarge
Machurtado
Lostdog13


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Looks good so far. Wednesday the 21st is the last day to sign up, and then everyone will get the name of their kid early the next week. I'm pretty sure this years exchange is the largest we've ever done on the pipe side. 

We have a couple Non-US brothers in the lineup this year, if anyone wants to volunteer to mail over seas send me a PM (don't announce it here) and let me know please.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

I got my trader feedback  and have done a few ss before and will do my best here


Hambone1
Mcgreggor57
Troutman22
Blue_2
szyzk
KickinItInSD
jphank
FWTX
Dr. Plume
Commander Quan
Houncer
Hannibal
El Wedo del Milagro
Bigdaddychester
Chris0673
X6ftundX
DanR
jobes2007
Andrewdk
Fraze
Deuce da Masta
MontyTheMooch
Alpedhuez55
laloin
BigSarge
Machurtado
Lostdog13
Long ash


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

don't forget to update your wish list on your profile and also what you smoke now. it helps a lot when you are looking for your SPS kid!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Last day to sign up!


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

meh how did I manage to spell my own user name wrong is beyond me..........but I am ready to do some chit talking bring it on!!!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

You misspelled something else too.... Lol


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Sign ups are now closed.

I'm still looking for a couple people willing to ship overseas.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

x6ftundx said:


> don't forget to update your wish list on your profile and also what you smoke now. it helps a lot when you are looking for your SPS kid!


I'm too much of a pipe noob to list what I smoke now since it will change tomorrow


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

How's the list coming Santa???


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

I just woke up from my tryptophan nap. Watch you inbox in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

It seams like there has been some sort of mix up between the list of good boys and girls, and the list of lawyers. I've got my data tech elves on it and we'll have things straightened out soon.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Seems like we had a few list issues last year as well - time to let Fred take over the naughty or nice list.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Can an evil doc catch a break? I have a disposition to be naughty not my fault?


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> I just woke up from my tryptophan nap. Watch you inbox in the next 24 hours.


Glad to hear - I was thinking... well... that doesn't always work well...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> How's the list coming Santa???


Think you're on mine :target:

Now just waiting to get my SS assigned kid


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> Think you're on mine :target:
> 
> Now just waiting to get my SS assigned kid


You better be careful there lost puppy....


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Everyone should have received a PM with the name and address of their Kid. If you have not, respond here and I'll get it out to you ASAP. You can now long in to the Secret Pipe Santa account and start a thread for your kid.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Booya! Let the fun begin!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> You better be careful there lost puppy....


blah blah blah psychotic one. I am only trying to spread some Christmas cheer to my favorite insane Californian


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

holy piss!!!!!! how did i miss this!!!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

wow SPS threads are already popping up! It's going to be a great Christmas!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey - is there a SPS receipt thread up yet???


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Hey - is there a SPS receipt thread up yet???


I think we're waiting until Christmas morning to open our gifts. I am, at least.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

szyzk said:


> I think we're waiting until Christmas morning to open our gifts. I am, at least.


Oh me too!
I thought I'd seen some thing along those lines...


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if we post them in our original SPS thread or if there will be an "aftermath" thread that we all post in. (Come on 25th!)


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

wrong thread sorry


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

...


----------

